# Downgarde IOS 5 vers 4



## Pooki (5 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Suite au problème que j'avais dans CE POST qui visiblement n'a pas de solution, je me dis que la seule possibilité serait de repasser sur IOS 4 (4.3 ou autres, je ne sais plus sur laquelle exactement j'étais auparavant). Quelqu'un aurait une méthode facile pour y parvenir? J'ai regardé vite fait et ça me semble très "complexe" juste pour retourner sur une ancienne version.

Merci d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## MaaximeC. (7 Février 2012)

Salut. Ton iPad est-il jailbreaké ?


----------



## Pooki (7 Février 2012)

Non, il n'est pas jailbreaké et je ne souhaite pas le jailbreaké, juste downgrader


----------



## etidej (7 Février 2012)

Si ça peux éviter un downgrade, tu trouveras la fonction que tu cherches dans l'autre post dans galerie, tu cliques sur modifier (en haut) et en bas le premier bouton est celui de pivoter, tu peux ainsi les orienté comme tu le souhaites. Pour avoir eu l'ipad 1 en 4.3.3 et iOS 5.0.1 je ne downgraderais pas à ta place. 

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------



## Pooki (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Le problème pour ma part, c'est que depuis ios5 je n'ai plus ce bouton pivoter. Tu l'as toi?


----------



## MaaximeC. (8 Février 2012)

Si tu veu downgrade ton iPs, télécharge TinyUmbrella ( http://thefirmwareumbrella.blogspot.com/ ) , lance le, clique sur ton iPad dans le logiciel, sauvegarde tes SHSH, clique ensuite sur "Start TSS server" et restaure ton iDevice depusi iTunes (;

Si ta besoin d'un firmware, va faire un tour sur : http://www.felixbruns.de/iPod/firmware/


----------



## Pooki (8 Février 2012)

Ne faut il pas que l'iPad soit jailbreaké pour faire ça?


----------



## MaaximeC. (8 Février 2012)

Non, pas forcement


----------



## Kamidh (8 Février 2012)

Un problème de rotation seulement ? Tu n'as pas de fonction de retouche comme sur iPhone ?


----------



## Pooki (8 Février 2012)

Il me met un message d'erreur "L'Ipad n'a pas pu être restauré. Une erreur inconnue s'est produite (erreur 11).

Arf...je n'y arriverais jamais...


----------



## Pooki (8 Février 2012)

Je ne comprends absolument pas Apple....je viens d'essayer un IPad 2 et là à ma grande surprise, lorsque l'on est sur une photo, on a la possibilité de recadrer celle-ci, la faire pivoter, enlever les yeux rouges...Pourquoi avoir enlever ça dans l'ios 5 d'un iPad1, je ne uis pas certain que ce soit quelqe chose qui fasse ramer l'appareil mais bon....


----------



## Heatflayer (9 Février 2012)

Pooki a dit:


> Je ne comprends absolument pas Apple [...]
> Pourquoi avoir enlever ça dans l'ios 5 d'un iPad1, je ne uis pas certain que ce soit quelqe chose qui fasse ramer l'appareil mais bon....



C'est pas compliqué, le but c'est que tu achètes un appareil plus récent que celui que tu possèdes déjà. Et, point de vue fabricant, comment pousser facilement à ce comportement d'achat ? Simplement en bridant les capacités des "anciens" appareils sur les nouvelles versions logicielles. Et c'est un domaine dans lequel Apple excele ! 

Discutable point de vue environnemental (résidus, déchets, etc.), mais terriblement efficace point de vue marketing et résultats de vente. C'est une politique à laquelle il faut (plus ou moins) adhérer quand on achète du Apple, ça fait partie du "contrat" !


----------



## Pooki (9 Février 2012)

Ouais et ben pour ma part il existe 2 possibilités pour moi:
-Jailbreaké mon iPad (chose que je refusais de faire jusqu'à aujourd'hui)
-Acheter une tablette concurrente

Très bon marketing Apple


----------

